# 235/45/17's for winter?



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a set of Blizzacks from my last car that are 235/45/17's

Anyone run this size, any input? They would be mounted on the stock diesel rims

Would be a nice way to save me a couple hundred bucks...


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Never, winter tire is better with 205 or 215

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Probably not the best idea. We have a thread for diesel owners. There is a steelie off the Impala or something that has the correct bolt pattern for 215/60/16. That is the best size for the Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> I have a set of Blizzacks from my last car that are 235/45/17's
> 
> Anyone run this size, any input? They would be mounted on the stock diesel rims
> 
> Would be a nice way to save me a couple hundred bucks...


That is a little smaller in diameter than stock. Stock diameter would be closer to a 235/50/17 tire. 

Any snow tire will perform better than an all-season tire.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

All other things being equal, a narrower tire will perform better in the snow than a wider tire. The reason why is that the narrower tire will bite into the snow better. However, I would still expect a slightly wider snow tire to perform better than a stock all season tire due to the extra sipes that snow tires have built into the tread.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That is a little smaller in diameter than stock. Stock diameter would be closer to a 235/50/17 tire.
> 
> Any snow tire will perform better than an all-season tire.


Well I just remembered I actually have a set of 235/55/17's as well, don't know if that's any better than the 245/45's though.

So if I use those, stock height is the same, just a little wider. I'm okay if it's not optimal sized, just as long as it won't rub the fenders.


----------

